# can u use tivo for cable recever & rf modulator with out service subscription



## destreirndragon (Feb 8, 2006)

can you use the tivo unit as a receiver for analog cable and a r/f or a/v modulator without activating the tivo service i really only want to use the dvr feature with normal cable instead of using vhs also my tv's r/f connection is broke and all i have is composite, component and s-video connections and have difficulty hooking up all our components i would like to use the tivo as a cable receive to convert the coaxal signal to rca jack for the component and composite or the s-video hook-ups can i do any of this without buying a subsription i don't need any of the advanced features that come with the subscription


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Punctuation...try it some time.

To answer your question, as best I understand it, I believe the answer is yes - you can use a standalone TiVo as a "cable ready" tuner.


----------



## destreirndragon (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks for the help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

As long ay you just mean buffer Live TV, yes. Recording is considered a paid feature.


----------

